# [survey] Developers' motivation



## ArjendeLangen (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello,

I'm a student at the University of Amsterdam and I'm currently performing research for my master thesis on Open Source developers' motivation. I need primary data on the subject and I would like to ask any of you who develop or have developed Open Source software to fill in a survey.

It's a relatively short survey with less than 12 multiple choice questions and two lists of statements. Your ~10 mins of time to fill in the survey is greatly appreciated by me!

I will post the results of the research here if anybody is interested!

Link to the survey: *http://bit.ly/surveymotivation*

Kind regards,
Arjen


----------

